# AR-15 Range Report



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I finally got to take my AR for a range trip today. 

What a blast! I'm hooked! It was a beautiful morning...no clouds, not to chilly, no wind... damn near perfect. I was able to shoot about 200 rds... all at 50 yrds. Pictured below are two buddies of mine that I went with...










I was also able to try out an Aimpoint ML2 optic... Here are some pictures without the Aimpoint... and with the Aimpoint on my AR.

















And a picture of yours truely...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

It looks like that aimpoint was a good purchase! :mrgreen: 

Looks fun! Glad you like it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think he bought 1 - I think he used the other guys...

How long did it take U to sight it in?

That group is really kewl


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice shooting! Sure wish you lived out this way. In addition to the AR, we could come up with a LOT of fun guns for you to shoot. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad you had a good time JS. Got to get one them ML2 sites for sure. That's a fine looking weapon you got there enjoy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JS, is that a public range you're at there or someone's own personal playground? I'm looking for an outdoor range to shoot at and if it's close enough to me it may be worth checking out.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Great!! They are a ball and half for sure!!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good shooting down there in the flatlands.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd love to shoot one again. I miss shooting the M16.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> It looks like that aimpoint was a good purchase! :mrgreen:
> 
> Looks fun! Glad you like it!


It wasn't mine... One of the guys that I went with let me borrow his...

I'll more than likely get a single dot EOTech... this week I hope... 



2400 said:


> Nice shooting! Sure wish you lived out this way. In addition to the AR, we could come up with a LOT of fun guns for you to shoot. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Hey, how far are you from Phoenix...? I may be in the area in a few months. I'm making plans now to go out there for a couple of weeks. A good friend of mine lives just outside of Phoenix and I'll be staying with him and his new wife. I plan on going to a few places while I'm there... Grand Canyon, Lowel Obsrevatory, etc.



Todd said:


> JS, is that a public range you're at there or someone's own personal playground? I'm looking for an outdoor range to shoot at and if it's close enough to me it may be worth checking out.


It's actually a "members only" type of place. The two guys I went with are members and from what I understand it's really hard to get a membership, but I'm going to try like hell.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

js said:


> Hey, how far are you from Phoenix...? I may be in the area in a few months. I'm making plans now to go out there for a couple of weeks. A good friend of mine lives just outside of Phoenix and I'll be staying with him and his new wife. I plan on going to a few places while I'm there... Grand Canyon, Lowel Obsrevatory, etc.


If you get out here before I deploy, shoot me a PM. If not...I'll be at Fort Bragg until April! Make sure you go to the Ben Avery shooting complex while you're here.

Arizona, what a country!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> If you get out here before I deploy, shoot me a PM. If not...I'll be at Fort Bragg until April! * Make sure you go to the Ben Avery shooting complex while you're here.
> *
> Arizona, what a country!


Great idea, I'm an RSO there maybe I can take him shooting for the day. :mrgreen:


----------

